# detailer needed



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi guys is there any detailers covering the area of pontypool/blaenavon:thumb:


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Have a look here mate


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

peter richards m8 without a doubt:thumb::thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Have a chat with Matt Jones of Cardiff.
Here is some of his work.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=78035


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

welsh-andy said:


> peter richards m8 without a doubt:thumb::thumb:


Another vote for Peter - taught him everything he knows :lol:


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

Peter is your Man!!!


----------

